# World of Seeds Pakistan Valley Kush



## Sub Zero (Feb 26, 2009)

*Has anybody grown or tried this weed? I'm a Medical Marijuana patient and looks like the best for pain. 
Indica works best for me, the local M M Caregivers never seem to have a pure indica. 
I have 12 fem. seeds from the"Attitude" they are the best. 
I will start them in two weeks. 
*



*World of Seeds Pakistan Valley Feminized*


  Mainly indoor/very good yield outdoor
Race: Pure race obtained from Pakistan Kush zone
Genotipe: 100% indica 
High: Less than 1.5 m indoor/ 2 meters outdoor
Cannabis Seeds per Pack 3, 7 or 12 seed packs
Resistance to mushrooms: *Average/depends on the mushroom
*Resistance to plague: *Depends on the plague.
*Irrigation tolerancy: *High
*Yield: *400 gr per m2 indoor/ 400  600 gr per plant outdoor
*Medicinal value: *High (for its high content in CBD), mainly for pains in medicine palliative (good synergic effect mixed with opium derivatives in neoplasic pain)
*Smell: *Fruitysweet
*Flavour:* Fruitysweet
*Effects: *Very narcotic
*THC Level: *21.2% measured upon the rest of cannabinoids. 7.9% measured upon the rest of organic substances belonging to buds like: aminoacids, sugars, terpenoids, vegetal hormones, and cannabinoids (determined by gas chromatography coupled with mass spectrometry)
*Description: Proceeds from mointanous system of Hindu Kush (north of Pakistan). Some years after we have been selecting the best lance strains from kush, we bring to your indoor a pure lance indica. Unmistakable by its robust and branched external look, and by its intense smell and high strength, make it an excellent indoor variety.Sweet, narcotic end intense in in its effects by its high CBD content, make it one of the best medicinal variety around the world. Suggestions: not to be more than 3 weeks in growing time. Harvest time: 45-55 days indoor/ in medium of October outdoor/pollitano. Yield: over 400 grs/m2 indoor/from 400 to 600 grs per plant outdoor/pollitano.


----------



## Sub Zero (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow! I guess in about 3 or months I'll have to give myself a report...


----------



## I'msostonedagain (Mar 1, 2009)

Sub Zero said:


> Wow! I guess in about 3 or months I'll have to give myself a report...


sorry, never grown them, but am very intersted, please let us know how it grows and smokes


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 2, 2009)

I'msostonedagain said:


> sorry, never grown them, but am very intersted, please let us know how it grows and smokes


Will do..... Two more weeks
I get to harvest 1rst crop for 2009


----------



## ital farmer (Mar 3, 2009)

Sub Zero said:


> Will do..... Two more weeks
> I get to harvest 1rst crop for 2009


I'm also very interested. Looking forward to seeing the final report.


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 3, 2009)

The 12th is harvest day, I will be able to start the grow then. I will document it from start to finish.


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 13, 2009)

I pulled the 1rst crop yesterday, and I'm ready for crop 2, pure indicas...
https://www.rollitup.org/members/sub-zero-113187-albums-grow-2-2009-afghani-pakistan-valley-kush-picture822962-2nd-gr
[/URL]


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, I started 6 Pakistani Valley and 6 Afghani plants...
Will start a a grow journal soon...


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 27, 2009)

Sub Zero said:


> I pulled the 1rst crop yesterday, and I'm ready for crop 2, pure indicas...
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/sub-zero-27914-albums-grow-2-2009-afghani-pakistan-valley-kush-picture822962-2nd-gr
> [/URL][/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 27, 2009)

Hotwired said:


> Hey bro, I don't want to burst your bubble but those are not pure indicas. I know cause I grew both of them from the same breeder. They are very good hybrids with dense indica buds. You should get 2 ounces per plant easy. Not sure what sog colas will yield but they are usually a good size.
> They finish like they say they will, about 45 to 55 days. But that's under a 1000 watt. Good luck


Thanks for bursting my optimistic bubble! LOL... SH_T! Well I'm going to cross Afghani and Pakistani, and call it Talibani Weed.
Five years from now, I'll be the talk around the world, what a master breeder I am!, as I wake up from my dream...


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Mar 28, 2009)

If the Pakistan Valley is anything like the Mazar or Afghan Kush you are gonna have to veg for 2 months to get a decent yield indoors.


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Bubba Kushman for the info. I use a 2 month veg. all the time when I start with seeds.
The Afghani and Pakistani seedlings are definitely 100% indica by the very fat leaves growing.
The 2 strains have a few little differences visible at this early stage of growth. Interesting???


----------



## iammenotu (Mar 30, 2009)

like your choices .....any pics good luck


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll post one or two soon. Not much to look at, only 2 or 3 inches now...


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 31, 2009)

Here you go... 6 Pakistan Valley, 5 Afghani and that's St. John's Wort on the right.


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 31, 2009)

*Here is a couple of clear close up pics of my babies... 1st one is Pakistan Valley and the 2nd is Afghani.













Short FAT Leaves... true indica
*


----------



## anhedonia (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice. Im also looking for a true afghanica to grow. A few Im looking at are afghani #1, first lady, maple leaf indica, sensi hash plant. First lady looks pretty nice and the afghani #1 but Im looking for a hash plant afghanica thats going to give me a large yield.
And the shorter flowering time means more harvests per year.


----------



## anhedonia (Mar 31, 2009)

What soil are your seedlings in? I put my seedlings in light warrior in a paper cup and the last time 6 seedlings never grew. They only got 3 sets of tiny leaves then stretched then died after 3 monhs in veg. I've never really grown a vigourous seedling before that grows huge fat leaves in a few days. Mine always grow wimpy and take a long time before they finally do thier thing. What kind of containers are you using?


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi my northern neighbor anhedonia

I start my seeds in Jump Start 12 pellet Greenhouses and Lowe's sells one called Quick n' Easy. I use to buy soils from Lowe's, Home Depot and the like. I quit doing that after all the problems with PH and BUGS!!! I now transplant the pellets into Happy Frog Potting Soil. And when I'm ready to transplant them into larger pot sizes, I'll use FoxFarm Ocean Forest Soil for the rest of the grow. 
I'm using plastic colored red cups for this grow and CFL's for seedings only.
I cut four holes on the side at the bottom in each cup so I would have good drainage. 
Your seeds and seedlings might have died do to Damping Off


"_I put my seedlings in light warrior in a paper cup and the last time 6 seedlings never grew. They only got 3 sets of tiny leaves then stretched then died after 3 months in veg." _

Did you put all six in one cup?
Also paper cups can let light get to the roots, then algae grows on the roots, thats bad.
In 3 months of veg. with good lighting, soil and fresh air, your babies should be huge, 2 or 3 feet... I have 4, 23 watt Daylight CFL's in a 2 square foot area giving me a total of 6,400 lumens. 
For my babies, this seems to work good, maybe even great... but I don't plan on leaving them there for long. When it's time to transplant babies into 1 gal. pots, I'll put them in a 6' X 3' grow area under a 400 watt MH (30,000 lumens or more) on a light mover. 
Then about 2 or 3 weeks before 12/12, I'll transplant again into 3 gal. pots. 
When it is time for 12/12 I will switch out the MH for a 430 watt HPS (58,000 + lumens) for 8 or 9 weeks.
Should be about 4 months total, from seed to


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 31, 2009)

*Oh great!!! I spend a half hour writing up info for a guy I thought new NOTHING about growing...

Then I clicked on his ... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal...y-sog-med.html

 I guess the joke is resting squarely on my shoulders... I feel like a... *


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 31, 2009)

Well on the bright side, that info will help someone...


----------



## anhedonia (Mar 31, 2009)

I do the same thing sometimes. You never know what some people will do though, lol. 
I'll stop using the paper cups. All my cuttings root fin and grow fine. It seems to be an ongoing problem with he seedlings though. They grow, just not vigourous with big healthy stems. eventually they turn into donor plants but it seems to take forever.


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 31, 2009)

Funny... just too damn funny...
I do like the choice of plant "maple leaf indica"
I would try those pellets if you don't already.
Watch for Damping Off, nice looking plant one
day, laying on it's side the next.
That's about as much as I know.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 31, 2009)

Whats up subcool, can't waitto see how these turn out for ya. I've got one of the legands collection afghan kush going right now. Its been in veg for a little over 2 months, and is going into flower this weekend. I love the big fat leaves on it!!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, I thought your name said subcool, not subzero. Ha


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 31, 2009)

You're not the first one to call me subcool... interesting in that Twilight Zone sort of way... lol


----------



## calibob (Apr 2, 2009)

Easy plant, medium hard cloning, veg time only a couple of weeks. Bullet proof for overwater, underwater, over fert or under fert. High medicinal value. Good little plant. The plants in the front (short ones) are Paki's


----------



## Sub Zero (Apr 2, 2009)

calibob said:


> Easy plant, medium hard cloning, veg time only a couple of weeks. Bullet proof for overwater, underwater, over fert or under fert. High medicinal value. Good little plant. The plants in the front (short ones) are Paki's


*Thanks for the pictures and info calibob *


----------



## Sub Zero (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, I'm kind of disappointed with Pakistan Valley Fem. seeds. 
They are definitely not quite stabilized for one.
We will see how the mature ladies turn out.... good I hope...


----------



## Sub Zero (Apr 15, 2009)

calibob said:


> Easy plant, medium hard cloning, veg time only a couple of weeks. Bullet proof for overwater, underwater, over fert or under fert. High medicinal value. Good little plant. The plants in the front (short ones) are Paki's


How did they turn out???


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 16, 2009)

SO subzero what do you mean by not stablized, did you get a bunch of very differant phenos?


----------



## Sub Zero (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, I would say that is what I'm saying. Every plant is different from the other, not like growing White Widow plants.
They look almost identical to their sisters, not landrace Pakistan Valley plants. All six look different, so I hope they all have their own distinctive tastes, smell and highs!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 17, 2009)

Ya that should be interesting to find out. You gonna clone them all so you can keep your favorites?


----------



## 14pimp (Apr 17, 2009)

i love world of seeds colections, i know about some strawberry blues and they are fantastic growers, all very uniform phenos and grow like well... weeds!


----------



## calibob (Apr 17, 2009)

Only germ'd one seed and cloned the rest, broad leaf, short little christmas trees, sweet narco smoke. Got some now one week into flower will post some pics tomorrow. Let me know if yours looks like these.


----------



## Sub Zero (Apr 18, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Ya that should be interesting to find out. You gonna clone them all so you can keep your favorites?


I would but the the rules for med. weed in riverside county, CA is 12 immature plants
or 6 mature plants. No mix and match as of now. It sucks if you ask me...


----------



## Sub Zero (Apr 21, 2009)

I transplanted the 6 into 3 gal. pots last weekend, the root structure was poor.
I used some B1 to stimulate root growth, piss poor roots = piss poor buds!


----------



## anhedonia (Apr 22, 2009)

Got that right. So far all of my plants that ive transplanted have had green/brownish roots and I dont understand it. My stems are also purple so I think that has something to do with it but overall the plants are healthy.


----------



## Sub Zero (Apr 22, 2009)

Crazy, just a thought, light exposure can cause algae to grow on the roots; just in case you didn't know.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 22, 2009)

Just thought I'd share, my Afghan Kush is starting to get some nice flowers on it. I'll post up some pics on my thread in the next couple days, but I'm likin the looks of it.


----------



## Sub Zero (May 3, 2009)

Update: 6 pakistani valley ladies are dong fine, now under 12 X 12


----------



## The Grinch (May 4, 2009)

Hey sub, subscribed.

Are the girls still showing multiple phenos? was a little dissapointed to read - thought it would be a nice stable land race - got my seeds for a future grow

Any pics?

Keep it green
Grinch


----------



## Sub Zero (May 4, 2009)

Sorry about that "The Grinch" I over reacted, they are looking similar now. 
All about the same height, color, nice and bushy.
I'll post a picture ASAP...

How's that for ASAP...


----------



## Sub Zero (May 19, 2009)

Two+ weeks into flowering... ALL LADIES!!!


----------



## anhedonia (May 20, 2009)

Cant wait to see them in full bloom.


----------



## Sub Zero (May 21, 2009)

I looked closely today, trichomes are forming already.
Really worried about temps slowing things down.
90f today... AC is broke down... low funds...


----------



## Fman (May 21, 2009)

I just saw this thread. Yes I am drying some right now. I havent read thru the post, but Ill tell you this stuff is GREAT. I bought 3 fem's, only 2 grew. Im not to good at cloneing, but at about 6 weeks I started taking clones from the 2. I took 11 clones over a 4 week period. only 4 rooted, and they took almost 4 weeks. BUT it was worth the wait. This stuff tastes so good, sooooo smooooth, my glass bowl gets sticky from all the trics that are everywere. I got about 1 1/2 oz. dry from a 3 cola plant that was about 20 inches tall. I will say Im a little dissapointed, I dont think my plants reached the 21% thc WOS claims, but thats must likely cuse Im a novice grower. All 6 plants I grew, all took 9 weeks to finish up. good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Sub Zero (May 21, 2009)

I bought the 12 pack of feminized seeds, planted 6 and all six grew and are females.
I planted 6 Afghani, only 5 germinated, 3 males, 2 females.


----------



## Thundercat (May 22, 2009)

I've got my one afghan, which is about 4-5 weeks into flower, and it looks good, but the buds aren't nearly as fat as my WW, which is only about 1.5 weeks ahead of the Kush. It does look dank as hell though, its about 20 inchs tall, and has 4 or 5 main stems, which all all covered in buds, they just havn't started to fatten up yet. I just posted pics in my journal last night, if you guys wanna check the girls out. I've got 6 clones I took from her before I flowered her. They are al about 7 inchs tall, and starting to bush out. They are gonna all get chopped into more clones in a couple weeks. I should be able to pull 20-30 clones from them, and another 30-40 from my WW clones. Well catch you guys latta. TC


----------



## Fman (May 22, 2009)

SUB Z , did you try to clone any of the PVK ( Pakistan Valley Kush )? I had a hell of a time getting clones to root. I dont know if its the strain or ME, most likly its me. I bought a second bunch of 3 plus some afghan and some wild thai. My room got a mite break out, then I made things worse with too strong of a bug killer. My new crop of World of Seeds died, all but 1 afghan , and its going to take at least 4 more weeks to grow. Ill try to get a couple of shots of the buds from the last clone of the PVK. It should be dry Sat. or Sun. Yours look very nice. Also grab a leaf, then smell your fingers. Mine smelled like hash almost from the start. Also I noticed they get a lighter color green than the other stuff Ive grown. Just wait till they get so frosty. I grew a white widow next to my first PVK and the PVK was frostier than the WW. Around week 4 they start to really get fat. When I harvestsd mine they were stilling growing a few new pistils, even when the trics were turning amber!!!


----------



## Sub Zero (May 26, 2009)

Hey Fman

I heard this was a hard strain to clone, I haven't tried to clone these ladies this time.
I have 6 more fem. seeds for the next grow, I may give it a try then.
The Ladies are looking better now, and they are starting to give off an odor... 
I don't think these will give you a large harvest like hybrids, I just hope it blows them
out of the water! We shall see...


----------



## Fman (May 29, 2009)

Sub Zero said:


> Hey Fman
> 
> I heard this was a hard strain to clone, I haven't tried to clone these ladies this time.
> I have 6 more fem. seeds for the next grow, I may give it a try then.
> ...


 Im glad you said that, because I had a hell of a time getting 4 out of 11 cuts to root. Im medicating with the last clone NOW. Here are some shots of my first cut, and the other is what was left for a second pass, a week later. I got a total of 417 grams, dry. That also included the stems, from the first pass. the second cut I took all the buds off the stems.
View attachment 432459

View attachment 432460


]


----------



## Cyproz (May 29, 2009)

i have world of seeds yumbolt 47 femmed and i have yet to grow them due to housing issues but i cant wait. i hope that world of seeds does me good. good luck with yours


----------



## Fman (May 29, 2009)

I AM WAY TO MEDICATED--- It was 417 GRAINS (not grams) that equals 27 grams. Also in the picture of the buds hanging, the first 3 are Hindu Kush, the last bud on the right is the PVK. Its a lighter color green, The other 3 buds of PVK are in back of the Hindu Kush.


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 4, 2009)

Update: 3 weeks to go???


----------



## oldmangrower (Jun 4, 2009)

That is looking good man. I have a pack of non feminized WOS Pakistan Valley, Afghan, and Thai seeds that I hope to run soon. Need them for medical use (cancer). Am running Makido x D.J. Short Old Time Moonshine now. I will be watching to see how they turn out.


----------



## Fman (Jun 5, 2009)

SubZ- looking REAL nice. I wanted to mention to you that the only prob. I had with my pvk was 4 out of the 6 started to hermi on me. I was able to catch the male flowers ,on all but one, and pull them out. I would check my plants each day with a magnifing glass. Since I was flowering only one at a time it wasnt to much work. Im going to be getting more seeds next week.

Oldman- WOW I got the same combo (pvk, ak, wild ti) last time, unfourtunatly everything, but one ak, died.


----------



## trapper (Jun 5, 2009)

very nice plant,i like.


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Fman, I have 6 ladies now and none are hermaphodites. I did find one plant is growing a seed, the rest look like normal virgin ladies. I did try to pollinate one plant on the lower bottom buds, I hope it works???
I crossed Afghani with Pakistani... so I should have... Calitalabani weed??? 

LOL


----------



## Fman (Jun 6, 2009)

SUB My last one polllenated a Hindu skunk , only thing I didnt know. I harvested the skunk before the seeds matured. They are so small you have to find them with a magnifying glass. The Skunk had almost as many trics as the pvk. that would have been a great cross. Your AK and PVK should be REALLY good, hope it works.


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 6, 2009)

" Your AK and PVK should be REALLY good, hope it works."

Me too...

I did pollinate the very bottom two buds for a good reason. 
I plan to cut at harvest just above the pollinated buds.
This way I can let the seeds continue to mature.


----------



## jact55 (Jun 6, 2009)

im following ya, i am probably gonna get some afgani kush for my next grow and am interested in this pollination technique, so keep us posted


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm finishing an afghan kush right now, and it unfortunately is a hermi. Its got a bunch of seeds from what I can tell. I'm kinda bummed about it. I've got 2 more seeds I'm gonna crack next grow, and see what they do. What bud is on the afghan, has tons of trichs, the leaves are covered to. Its gonna be a hash plant I think. I'll trim the buds off, and smooke them, but the rest should make some nice hash! It smells like limes right now, delicious!!


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 6, 2009)

God I'm bummed for you all with the hermaphrodites. I had a few of those mishaps, the weed is still good.
Just not a hole lot of smokeable material, and a [email protected] load of seeds...


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 6, 2009)

jact55 said:


> im following ya, i am probably gonna get some afgani kush for my next grow and am interested in this pollination technique, so keep us posted


I just want to tell you this is my first try at pollination. I had a real nice male Afghani, I moved it out to my kitchen and put under the stove hood light; 100 watt CFL was used to keep it maturing. To collect the pollen I used a piece of tin foil to collect greenish dust. Each day I would collect a little more as the flower clusters matured. I placed the foil under the clusters and give them a gentle tap. The pollen will fall straight down as long as there is no wind. I did use the hood fan, I was hoping it would stop rogue pollen problems in the future.
After I collect the pollen, I used a q-tip to gather up the pollen dust. I removed my mother to be, from the grow room. In the kitchen I pollinated the bottom buds, by tapping the q-tip and turning and rubbing the pistol. No, I didn't get a chubby having sex with a plant...


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks like it worked, I'll post some pictures of the baby seeds soon.


----------



## FlipWithIt (Jun 11, 2009)

Sub Zero said:


> ...Well I'm going to cross Afghani and Pakistani, and call it Talibani Weed.
> Five years from now, I'll be the talk around the world, what a master breeder I am!, as I wake up from my dream...


already been done, they call it AfPak...i like talibani though 

im actually flippin the switch tonight on a 50 plant afpak SOG. this is my first time with this strain...clones were free from a buddy.

i havnt found hardly any info about it on the net, but its a best seller in the clubs here in humboldt.

hermis suck...but at least you have a bunch of femmed seeds now


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 11, 2009)

FlipWithIt said:


> already been done, they call it AfPak...i like talibani though
> 
> im actually flippin the switch tonight on a 50 plant afpak SOG. this is my first time with this strain...clones were free from a buddy.
> 
> ...


I have come up with a new name, tell me what you think, CaliTalibani weed?


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 11, 2009)

For those who are interested in the pollination, I have good news, I'm a daddy!
Baby Calitalibani weed seeds, so cute...













Looks like I have over 30 total seeds on all the lower buds on the lady. no rogue pollen problems.
I think this will work great, I'm getting close to harvest time, I'll just harvest above these seeds
and let them continue to mature. Sorry the Attitude Seed Bank, I won't be ordering anymore
Indica seeds for a while. Now lets talk 100% Sativas...


----------



## oldmangrower (Jun 13, 2009)

Sub I have sampled the wild Thai from the area that WOS say their stock originates from, and it was some of, if not the clearest, most energetic, paranoid free sativa that I have had in my 42 years of growing and tasting the noble herb. I don't know when I will be able to run it living in a state that has draconian pot laws, being limited to my activity due to health and stealth, but wonder if anyone knows if it is indeed the real deal. Also, do you see much difference between the wos Afghanistan and Pakistani kush


----------



## FlipWithIt (Jun 13, 2009)

right on sub, good name too, haha. 
so thats your own afghani pakistani cross?

sounds like im gonna have to try some of that wild thai.
i dont buy seeds though, too easy to go to the club and turn a couple of your favorite clones into moms. 
not as good of a selection as seed banks though.
clubs try and sell seeds too...for about the same price of a clone...ha


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 13, 2009)

oldmangrower said:


> Sub I have sampled the wild Thai from the area that WOS say their stock originates from, and it was some of, if not the clearest, most energetic, paranoid free sativa that I have had in my 42 years of growing and tasting the noble herb. I don't know when I will be able to run it living in a state that has draconian pot laws, being limited to my activity due to health and stealth, but wonder if anyone knows if it is indeed the real deal. Also, do you see much difference between the wos Afghanistan and Pakistani kush


 *I can't answer the first question, the second question is easy, "YES!" Big difference now.

FYI, the Afghani came from Homegrown Fataseeds.

They started out the same, at about a month you could see differences in plant structure and branching. 
The leaves size and shapes are about the same. I will post a picture of one Afghani and
a Pakistani so you all can see for your selves.

In my opinion the Afghani looks more like a true Indica then the Pakistani Valley. 




*


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 13, 2009)

FlipWithIt said:


> right on sub, good name too, haha.
> so thats your own afghani pakistani cross?


Yep! That was the plan when I ordered seeds from overseas. 
I have spent quite a few $$$ in the last 8 months. 
What I was looking for was pure Indicas. I knew that Afghanistan was the place to get them.
I just kept looking for breeders who didn't ad just a bit of sativa to improve taste or yield or whatever.

I will be doing the same with Sativa, I'm looking for a strain that hasn't had a bit a Indica added to 
shorten flower time, improve yield, so on and so forth.

The idea is to have 2 grows going at all times, one indica one sativa. 
Then I can can mix and match what I smoke depending on the type of pain, mood and time of day. 

The goal is to have better control of the medicine I use...


----------



## oldmangrower (Jun 13, 2009)

Well I don't know FWI, I have been reading some disparaging posts with regards to wos wild thai. Some said it is not thai at all. All I know is the beans are small and dark and look like other thai beans that I have had in the past. I am going to germ a couple just to see the seedling look. I have had both afghani and pakistani kush directly from their homelands way back and they were very simular, but just don't know about these wos.


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 13, 2009)

oldmangrower said:


> Well I don't know FWI, I have been reading some disparaging posts with regards to wos wild thai. Some said it is not thai at all. All I know is the beans are small and dark and look like other thai beans that I have had in the past. I am going to germ a couple just to see the seedling look. I have had both afghani and pakistani kush directly from their homelands way back and they were very simular, but just don't know about these wos.


I looked at what the Attitude had to say about them...

*World of Seeds Landraces Wild Thailand Femin.. $35.18 *
 *
Type:* Sativa, Indica / Sativa, Mostly indica, Mostly sativa
*Sex: *Feminized
*Genetics:* Pure race obtained from Ko Chang(Thailand)
*Flowering Time:* Medium, Long
*Outdoor Harvest:* November
*Height:* Tall
*Characteristics:* Sweet, intense & Fruitysweet

Well they sure are not 100% and not a very stable either if it's
*mostly indica* or *mostly sativa?* 
I can see why some negative sh!t would be written.
I think it could be a fun and interesting grow.
Keep me posted if you go ahead and plant them, if you don't mind.

P.S. I personally think the Pakistani has a bit of sativa genetics...


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 18, 2009)

Well the ladies are putting on some fat now, I was quite worried for some time.
All but one plant needs bracing, every other day I would come home and find 
another one laying over to one side. Maybe the yield will be higher then I hoped?


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, it's been 8 weeks of flowering today. 
Do I harvest, or push it back a week or two?
45 - 55 days indoors, I'm past that....


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 22, 2009)

HAs it been 8 weeks since they showed flowers, or just since you switched the lights? I would check the trichs, and make sure its been atleast 8 weeks since they showed flowers.


----------



## oldmangrower (Jun 22, 2009)

Let's have a look at those fat girls Sub Z.


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks every body for following along...
This hasn't been the most ideal growing conditions, temps have been all over the place but mostly 90's and even a couple days over 100. Only vegged 6 weeks, 2 to 4 more would have been better for a med. grow.
These are very short ladies 2' or smaller. As I was doing a close inspection of my girls, to my horror I have bugs!
No real big surprize with these temps, plus my dog like my plants too. As I inspected the ladies I noticed black tar like spot on the leaves... Thrips! Thank God I don't have spider mites!
So I pulled 4 of the 6, the last two I'm going to let them go longer... they are not quite ready. When they are pulled then I will start attacking the grow room.
Clean her all up with mild bleach solution, bug bombs... These are truly one of the fastest maturing Indicas, 45-55 days is true. The buds are very dense, I hope I still get a decent yield out of these rather small plants. The baby seed factory is very very well CaliTalibani seeds...LOL
Sorry about the blurry pictures, dead batteries...


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 23, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> HAs it been 8 weeks since they showed flowers, or just since you switched the lights? I would check the trichs, and make sure its been atleast 8 weeks since they showed flowers.


8 weeks from the day I switch to 12 x 12
Took about ten days to show flowers.
I did have power interruptions for three days, I think this messed up the time some what.


----------



## oldmangrower (Jun 23, 2009)

Sub Zero said:


> 8 weeks from the day I switch to 12 x 12
> Took about ten days to show flowers.
> I did have power interruptions for three days, I think this messed up the time some what.


They look nice and ripe to me. Was following your thread was the reason that I joined the membership. Now I know what to expect this winter when I run mine. BTW, I had given 5 beans of the trat thai to a friend and he is running them now. They are a few weeks into an outdoor grow, and they are as sativa as it gets, and all look like carbon copies of each other. He had said he was gong to run them indoors later when the 100 degree temps broke, but they are thriving in this heat. Good show Sub Z.


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks oldmangrower


----------



## Fman (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine took 9 weeks for the trics to turn amber. I put mine in the back yard under the sun for the last week. I dont know if that made any difference. They were under a 400 hps for the first 8 weeks of flower.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 24, 2009)

I would count on 8-9 weeks from the time they showed flowers. I think thats how the breeders count weeks. I know thats how I have been counting my weeks.


----------



## cohagan (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Sub,
I am currently 4 weeks into flowering 6 pakistani valley plants, just had a look on the net if anyone else had grown them and came across ure grow report, lookin good . I picked this strain as it claims to be a pure indica and have a high CBD content for medicinal use, but they dont look pure indica to me ( although im not that well experienced a grower to be fully sure), What do you think? I know the pheno on each plant are all over the place , not one looks alike. I'll post soem pics soon.


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 26, 2009)

cohagan said:


> Hi Sub,
> I am currently 4 weeks into flowering 6 pakistani valley plants, just had a look on the net if anyone else had grown them and came across ure grow report, lookin good . I picked this strain as it claims to be a pure indica and have a high CBD content for medicinal use, but they dont look pure indica to me ( although im not that well experienced a grower to be fully sure), What do you think? I know the pheno on each plant are all over the place , not one looks alike. I'll post soem pics soon.


Yeah, I have my suspicions on that, 3 plants classic indica, 3 questionable? 
But they are short plants for sure. Leaves look the same on all pants. Three are very skunky / pungent and the others sweet.


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 29, 2009)

Pakistan Valley is quite frankly, NARCOTIC!
Go easy with the Alcohol and Vicodin!


----------



## Sub Zero (Jul 1, 2009)

Well the second grow for 2009 is over, cropped the last two today.

























My baby Calitalibani weed seeds...


----------



## Fman (Jul 2, 2009)

Sub Zero said:


> Pakistan Valley is quite frankly, NARCOTIC!
> Go easy with the Alcohol and Vicodin!


 I knew you would like the PVK. I got some seedlings about ready for planting in a day or so. I got one out side in the ground, but its awful hot now days and Im not sure if it can take the heat. I should have some PVK of my own about Holloween.


----------



## cohagan (Jul 6, 2009)

I cant beleive all my plants have turned hermie on me. They have nice big buds on them but ive seen a few banana shaped flowers come through on each of them. Is it worth letting them carry on for another week or so, and would they lose alot of potency?


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think hermie or not, that they would lose potency, but rather may not acheive full potential. I would say leave them, and they will continue to get better inspite of the seeds.


----------



## Sub Zero (Jul 6, 2009)

cohagan said:


> I cant beleive all my plants have turned hermie on me. They have nice big buds on them but ive seen a few banana shaped flowers come through on each of them. Is it worth letting them carry on for another week or so, and would they lose alot of potency?


Don't panic, so far I have a couple of seeds from 3 plants, I find these seeds are usually always female. I think it's a self preservation thing, create new generation, no matter what! Besides... free seeds!
Finish the grow, smoke a joint, find a couch quick!!!


----------



## cohagan (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, yeh i think, i'll leave them for another 12 days at most. I snipped a coupel of buds off the lower branches of the most mature plant, that shit smells very zesty. I didnt think it had alot of crystal on the buds but it seems very sticky. I look forward to trying this on the vapouriser very soon


----------



## LivingLegend (Jul 30, 2009)

Riverside Cali! whats up?
Hook me up with some CaliTaliBani's!!


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 15, 2010)

OKAY... I'm came back to my old thread to look at some old pictures, who hijacked my photos and installed theirs???
THAT IS BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## igorskee (Jul 3, 2012)

Exactlyyyyy


----------



## teoborg (Jul 5, 2012)

Well I have grown Mazar kush from WOS and respites that the plant might looked like a marijuana plant I'm sure that one was hemp! I mean no strength at all, maybe good to produce ropes or canvases or fabric but NOT good to smoke. The most crapy plant I have ever growed, even worse than GreenHouseSeeds!!


----------



## ilovecannibis (Oct 24, 2013)

I grew this strain and liked it alot but i think i had a bad pheno because i vegged it for about a month and didnt get the best yeild.Great quility and great black liquerish smell and taste.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Oct 24, 2013)

The couple of freebies have had from WOS were less than impressive. Not worth my $ imo when other breeders offer top shelf dank.


----------



## Lo Budget (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm growing a High Tension from WOS diamond line. That's her on the right, about 5 weeks in from the flip.

Granted, I've not smoked any yet but she's looking frosty and she smells exquisite. So far I can't complain, she's been real easy to get along with.


----------

